# Dodge Rims on a Chevy?



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

There are a couple of sets of Dodge rims around. Will they fit my Chevy? One seller said the Dodge bore is 120.9MM while the Chevy is 116.6MM. So they would physically fit, but the bore would not be carrying any weight. 

Anyone have personal experience with this?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've seen a chevy or two around with the dodge wheels on them. They look pretty good. I beleive a member on here has them on one of his fleet truck's that is a chevy.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So is it safe to use them if the hub isn't carrying any of the weight? I really load my rear axle with the sander, pushing 3,500 lbs per wheel. I don't really know, maybe it's fine for the studs to carry all that.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The load of the vehicle isn't carried by the fit between the hub and the hole in the center of the wheel (or the bulge in the lug nuts on a non hub centric application). It's carried by the relationship of the wheel being physically clamped to the hub by the torque of the lug nuts. 

So other than losing the hub centric centering ability you'll have no problems. Vehicles for years didn't depend on the hub centric design in order to center the wheel on the hub, only the studs and lug nuts. Hub centric only began being employed as a means to do a bettor job (better accuracy) of centering the wheel on the hub, Has nothing to do with carrying weight. wesport


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

7,000 miles on a set of 95 ram 2500 rims on my 95 k2500...no problem, now wear showing. I did put the check center caps on instead of the dodge ones as seen here :

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78875


----------

